# puppies stolen from a farm in pulborough west sussex



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Puppies stolen from farm - Local - West Sussex Gazette


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Surely this place must have been a puppy farm? Why would one place have so many puppies?? Maybe the police should be investigating their unethical puppy farming practices whilst they are there!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

The fact there were so many 8 week old pups and the younger pups were left makes me wonder if they were "rescued" rather than stolen. 

Quote from the link in the OP.
"They are three Cocker Spaniels, one Shihtzu, three Jack Russells, three Cavishons and six Lhasa Apsos, all aged about eight weeks and valued together at more than £6,000.

Seven younger puppies were not taken."


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> The fact there were so many 8 week old pups and the younger pups were left makes me wonder if they were "rescued" rather than stolen.
> 
> Quote from the link in the OP.
> "They are three Cocker Spaniels, one Shihtzu, three Jack Russells, three Cavishons and six Lhasa Apsos, all aged about eight weeks and valued together at more than £6,000.
> ...


that is what i'm thinking


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

me too - would be interesting to know if the puppies left were male and therefore unable to be bred from.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I live near this place and there are a couple of Puppy farms around here that I have heard about. One was selling ESS's so avoided like the plague!!

I have a feeling that these pups were stolen 'to order'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> I live near this place and there are a couple of Puppy farms around here that I have heard about. One was selling ESS's so avoided like the plague!!
> 
> I have a feeling that these pups were stolen 'to order'.


I feel exactly the same


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Stolen or liberated?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Mores the pity the poor mums werent stolen


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm hoping they were "liberated" but agree they could've been stolen to order. Anyone who's got that amount of puppies in a "wooden garage" doesn't deserve to have them returned IMO!

Whatever the reason, I hope the outcome for these little guys is a happy one...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor little babies - hopefully they were just rescued and will all find good homes. I don't like the sound of the breeder and I too hope it's investigated, stolen or not I hope it hits where it hurts, right in his wallet. Disgusting to have so many little mites in a friggin shed set up when they should be raised in a nice family environment and properly cared for. I agree, if only the mums were taken too. 

God I hate people who profit from animals misery!


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

Please can anyone who has any information regarding this place contact me. We recently bought a puppy who I believe is from the place being discussed. When we got there we were a bit suspicious as the set up seemed a bit strange but by then we had already fallen in love with the puppy we bought and just couldn't leave him behind. We have since found out that his vaccination certificate is forged, he is much younger than we were told and he is also quite poorly with Camplyobacter. Having spoken to our vets they know about this place and have been working to get it closed down, apparently a lot of the puppies are bought in as well as bred there. When we were there we were told they had 6 puppies stolen, not 16! They obviously wanted to keep it quiet that they had that many puppies. Thankfully our little puppy is now getting the best care possible and hopefully will make a full recovery as he is the most adorable, cheeky little horror ever! Any information anyone has would be gratefully received as we are trying to build up as much information as possible to go to Trading Standards and the RSPCA with etc.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

arabellaphoenix said:


> Please can anyone who has any information regarding this place contact me. We recently bought a puppy who I believe is from the place being discussed. When we got there we were a bit suspicious as the set up seemed a bit strange but by then we had already fallen in love with the puppy we bought and just couldn't leave him behind. We have since found out that his vaccination certificate is forged, he is much younger than we were told and he is also quite poorly with Camplyobacter. Having spoken to our vets they know about this place and have been working to get it closed down, apparently a lot of the puppies are bought in as well as bred there. When we were there we were told they had 6 puppies stolen, not 16! They obviously wanted to keep it quiet that they had that many puppies. Thankfully our little puppy is now getting the best care possible and hopefully will make a full recovery as he is the most adorable, cheeky little horror ever! Any information anyone has would be gratefully received as we are trying to build up as much information as possible to go to Trading Standards and the RSPCA with etc.


Im sorry to hear about your boy, wishing him all the best for a speedy recovery and hope you find the information you need. I _wish_ people would not give money to these people to encourage their breeding.


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

If we had known what we know now we would never have gone there in the first place, I can assure you of that. But, we were not strong enough to walk away and leave him there, I just couldn't do it. I know that would have been the correct thing to do but I am just not that strong.


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

She must be a puppy farm breeder as she has lots of puppys for sale
chihuahua x toy poodles | Pulborough, West Sussex | Pets4Homes
jack Russell puppies ready now | Pulborough, West Sussex | Pets4Homes
cocker spaniels ready now | Pulborough, West Sussex | Pets4Homes
JACKUAHUA PUPPIES READY NOW | Pulborough, West Sussex | Pets4Homes

There is more to list!!!


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

We have given our statement to the council, they are hoping they now have enough evidence to serve an enforcement notice on her to close her down. I'm sure she will find some way around it though :-( 

Harley is now doing very well, had his first (official!) vaccination and the vet is very pleased with his progress.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

It seems the puppies were rescued not stolen! Poor things


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

why are people so quick to assume . this is no puppy farm . if you want a dog that's going to die , or cost you loads in vets bills then go to a puppy farm , but not this breeders , because in this breeders farm where they have just got stolen from , the dogs that me and my partner have bought around 5 or 6 now have always been a really good quality dog , no problems , no worms nothing but hard poo . these dogs are well looked after . so to say it was liberation or stolen to order etr ..... is a load of rubbish its not even a wooden garage. its got all the correc snff


no one deserves this to.happen , being robbed.from.. 'the criminals.are the bad people , because the quality of.this.breeders ..''.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tommy12 said:


> why are people so quick to assume . this is no puppy farm . if you want a dog that's going to die , or cost you loads in vets bills then go to a puppy farm , but not this breeders , because in this breeders farm where they have just got stolen from , the dogs that me and my partner have bought around 5 or 6 now have always been a really good quality dog , no problems , no worms nothing but hard poo . these dogs are well looked after . so to say it was liberation or stolen to order etr ..... is a load of rubbish its not even a wooden garage. its got all the correc snff
> 
> no one deserves this to.happen , being robbed.from.. 'the criminals.are the bad people , because the quality of.this.breeders ..''.


You just said yourself- its a breeder farm... Ie puppy mill. No puppy (especially small breeds) should be raised in a shed, so no, we are not going to feel sorry for them. I for one would have liked to read the mommas were taken to to be spayed and rejoined as little lapdogs, unfortunately they seem to have been left to be bred again and again. No ethical humming being would have that many breeds with litters on the ground at the same time- those 16 8 week olds Plus more young ones still dependant on mom!?
Doesn't sound like they deserved the 6 grand profit for these babies- unless it was to get out of breeding for good, have their dogs spayed and neutered and moved in to a Home, not a shed. But it's more likely it was their holiday money, or new car money that was stolen. 

I just wish people would stop buying from greeders like this


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

tommy12 said:


> why are people so quick to assume . this is no puppy farm . if you want a dog that's going to die , or cost you loads in vets bills then go to a puppy farm , but not this breeders , because in this breeders farm where they have just got stolen from , the dogs that me and my partner have bought around 5 or 6 now have always been a really good quality dog , no problems , no worms nothing but hard poo . these dogs are well looked after . so to say it was liberation or stolen to order etr ..... is a load of rubbish its not even a wooden garage. its got all the correc snff
> 
> no one deserves this to.happen , being robbed.from.. 'the criminals.are the bad people , because the quality of.this.breeders ..''.


with the amount of litters/ puppies they are FARMING dogs like livestock, quite possibly with less care than pedigree livestock are bred with.

5 or 6 how can you not be sure how many


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

these dogs are healthy , they do look after them , they don't have massive amounts like proper puppy farms , we are talking about 16 pups or so at a time , I've seen places in west Sussex with triple the numbers . I've also seen the pups on a Monday day time in this establishment getting excersise , being fed treats and being given that love they need ... yes moneys involved , but so are the pups , me and my partner have had 6 dogs . my mums a vet and she's had 3 dogs from this establishment or and guess what they happen to come to us healthy , haven't had any problems and havent required the vets , my mum as a vet even said she was impressed that at having a few litters of pups the quality , cleanliness and healthyness of these pups the breeders do put a lot of work into there pups as its there livelyhood at the end of the day , some people work in an office , some people care for people in care homes . this breeder , looks after and breeds dogs , its a proffesion its a way to earn a living . why put down this establishment on some borih animal rights convention , just get over yourselves and take the time to realise these dogs are given what they need in there first stages of life , and they are given the care they need .. thumbs up from all me and my family and friends who have bought from.this breeder and never have a problem . this is a HEALTHY PLACE FOR PUPS. A NICE ENVIRONMENT , AND IT MAKRS BUYING THEM A PLEASENY EXPERIENCE.... try coming of the animal rights stance and ssuplort the breeders , as its a good place , ill stick up for this place anyday , even my mum an accredited , fully qualified vet would stand up for this place , also take the time to notice that the breeders get inspected regularly to check health and hygiene standards are being maintainted , then after all this arguement , take a look on the internet at a proper puppy farm , then tell me if this place classes as one ........ thanks , tommy hunt


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally, I'm just glad ill never have to take my girls to your mums practice- I couldn't deal with a vet who endorses puppy farming be it 'proper' or not. What do you actually mean by that? Do you know the deffinition of a puppy farmer? It would be interesting to know how many hours individual attention each dog gets per day, not to mention the health testing, excersise regime and training given.
I am glad your dogs are healthy, but it doesn't change my opinion of the place.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Reads like a puppy farm to me too!
Whoever stole em was perhaps doing em a favour!


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

This place is a puppy farm, they are not licensed - confirmed by the local council and the puppies are not healthy. The puppy we got from there was at least 2 weeks younger than we were told, had never been wormed, had never had his first innoculation and was quite seriously ill with campylobacter(all confirmed by our vet). I understand that steps have now been taken by the council regarding this so called breeder, as soon as I have more confirmed details from them which I am allowed to release I will update.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tommy12 said:


> these dogs are healthy , they do look after them , they don't have massive amounts like proper puppy farms , we are talking about 16 pups or so at a time , I've seen places in west Sussex with triple the numbers . I've also seen the pups on a Monday day time in this establishment getting excersise , being fed treats and being given that love they need ... yes moneys involved , but so are the pups , me and my partner have had 6 dogs . my mums a vet and she's had 3 dogs from this establishment or and guess what they happen to come to us healthy , haven't had any problems and havent required the vets , my mum as a vet even said she was impressed that at having a few litters of pups the quality , cleanliness and healthyness of these pups the breeders do put a lot of work into there pups as its there livelyhood at the end of the day , some people work in an office , some people care for people in care homes . this breeder , looks after and breeds dogs , its a proffesion its a way to earn a living . why put down this establishment on some borih animal rights convention , just get over yourselves and take the time to realise these dogs are given what they need in there first stages of life , and they are given the care they need .. thumbs up from all me and my family and friends who have bought from.this breeder and never have a problem . this is a HEALTHY PLACE FOR PUPS. A NICE ENVIRONMENT , AND IT MAKRS BUYING THEM A PLEASENY EXPERIENCE.... try coming of the animal rights stance and ssuplort the breeders , as its a good place , ill stick up for this place anyday , even my mum an accredited , fully qualified vet would stand up for this place , also take the time to notice that the breeders get inspected regularly to check health and hygiene standards are being maintainted , then after all this arguement , take a look on the internet at a proper puppy farm , then tell me if this place classes as one ........ thanks , tommy hunt


One would hope a vet has half a brain and would source a well breed, health tested puppy (or a rescue  ) not a place that sells "tea cup" puppies. I'm sooo glad i don't live in Sussex if that's where she is a vet


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> Personally, I'm just glad ill never have to take my girls to your mums practice- I couldn't deal with a vet who endorses puppy farming be it 'proper' or not. What do you actually mean by that? Do you know the deffinition of a puppy farmer? It would be interesting to know how many hours individual attention each dog gets per day, not to mention the health testing, excersise regime and training given.
> I am glad your dogs are healthy, but it doesn't change my opinion of the place.


its not a puppy farm we have seen there studs and there bitches and puppys and are all HEALTHY , loved warm and dry , and adults are kept inside treated as there own pets/ family members , this is all well far fetched .. puppy farms are kept in small cages , with no space bred until death , and the pups are lying and sleeping in there own urine and poo ... this place is nothing like a puppy farm .. and its so frustraiting to read all these stupid comments when 85 per cent havent even been or seen ..... this is a place that has up to three litters and are kept really well with love , so yes my mum a vet would have no issues with this place. and if you all had some sense you would look up a real true puppy farm ... as I keep saying let me know when you have done this , all these comments won't have two legs to stand on


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> One would hope a vet has half a brain and would source a well breed, health tested puppy (or a rescue  ) not a place that sells "tea cup" puppies. I'm sooo glad i don't live in Sussex if that's where she is a vet


its NOT A PUPPY FARM.... seriously mis guided comments , a puppy farm is where all animals are caged , bred to death and have poor skin conditions and don't see light until there sold for penny's , this place is not a garage ,mistake by paper or media , its a purpose built out house designed specifically for keeping pups in , heat lamps , dry , warm , and regularly washed ... so yes my mum being a vet sees this place and will support it , all there animals are looked after as pets and when they reach the three litter mark there stopped from breeding ... this is no puppy farm lol


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

tommy12 said:


> these dogs are healthy , they do look after them , they don't have massive amounts like proper puppy farms , we are talking about 16 pups or so at a time , I've seen places in west Sussex with triple the numbers . I've also seen the pups on a Monday day time in this establishment getting excersise , being fed treats and being given that love they need ... yes moneys involved , but so are the pups , me and my partner have had 6 dogs . my mums a vet and she's had 3 dogs from this establishment or and guess what they happen to come to us healthy , haven't had any problems and havent required the vets , my mum as a vet even said she was impressed that at having a few litters of pups the quality , cleanliness and healthyness of these pups the breeders do put a lot of work into there pups as its there livelyhood at the end of the day , some people work in an office , some people care for people in care homes . this breeder , looks after and breeds dogs , its a proffesion its a way to earn a living . why put down this establishment on some borih animal rights convention , just get over yourselves and take the time to realise these dogs are given what they need in there first stages of life , and they are given the care they need .. thumbs up from all me and my family and friends who have bought from.this breeder and never have a problem . this is a HEALTHY PLACE FOR PUPS. A NICE ENVIRONMENT , AND IT MAKRS BUYING THEM A PLEASENY EXPERIENCE.... try coming of the animal rights stance and ssuplort the breeders , as its a good place , ill stick up for this place anyday , even my mum an accredited , fully qualified vet would stand up for this place , also take the time to notice that the breeders get inspected regularly to check health and hygiene standards are being maintainted , then after all this arguement , take a look on the internet at a proper puppy farm , then tell me if this place classes as one ........ thanks , tommy hunt


I live near Pulborough ... What vet does your mum work at ? I'll make sure I never go there....

Breeding shouldn't be to do with money - it should be because you are extremely knowledgeable of that ONE BREED and have 2 outstanding examples of the SAME BREED dogs to produce an outstanding litter.

I'm sorry, but a place with so many different breeds to me, is a puppy farm.

Why I just said I'm sorry I don't know as I'm not!

Why would someone be breeding so many different breeds? Only one answer to me...money. Take a look round all the rescues, I actually ask you to have a look! There are so many dogs and puppies desperate for a home, and why ? OVERBREEDING!

We are overpopulated with dogs because people can't stop breeding dogs....they are obsessed. Why producing so many lives to potentially become homeless or go from home to home is anyones idea of making money I don't know!

They clearly don't have a good heart or have any sense at all. These poor poor dogs, why oh why do people breed!?! I hope to god something is done...imprisonment, HUGE fines, banning the advertising of puppyies....I dont know but something needs to be done to stop these breeders...there should only be experienced, genuine breeders who are breeding for the right reasons and these are few and far between.

Makes me sick, these innocent lives being bought in to the world due to selfish, inconsiderate, morons....makes my blood boil...

And any vet who would buy from such establishments should be ashamed of themselves, they are supporting greedy, heartless people fund their breeding habits and giving them encouragement to breed and breed and breed.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

No, a puppy farm is a place where somebody farms puppies!! Nobody breeds that many litters together unless they are doing it purely for financial gain, it is incredibly irresponsible!!
A proper breeder wouldnt have more then 3 breeds tops and they certainly wouldnt have more then one litter of the same age due to the amount of time it takes to raise them properly. I really hope that the pups find good homes but as for feeling sorry for the breeder?
well, boo hoo!


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

I can assure you 100% this breeder is not licensed. We have had several conversations with the local council and have given a statement to them regarding the puppy we got from there. I can also confirm that as of today this breeder has at least 6 litters advertised for sale, all recent (that I have found so far). The parents are not kept in the house, the so called Mum of our puppy was fetched from across the fields on a quad bike and was never allowed to set foot on the ground (presumably so she didn't do a runner!). The breeder is currently being investigated by the council, trading standards, RSPCA and the police. How someone can say the puppies from this place are healthy amazes me - the innoculation certificates are forged!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tommy12 said:


> its not a puppy farm we have seen there studs and there bitches and puppys and are all HEALTHY , loved warm and dry , and adults are kept inside treated as there own pets/ family members , this is all well far fetched .. puppy farms are kept in small cages , with no space bred until death , and the pups are lying and sleeping in there own urine and poo ... this place is nothing like a puppy farm .. and its so frustraiting to read all these stupid comments when 85 per cent havent even been or seen ..... this is a place that has up to three litters and are kept really well with love , so yes my mum a vet would have no issues with this place. and if you all had some sense you would look up a real true puppy farm ... as I keep saying let me know when you have done this , all these comments won't have two legs to stand on


You've seen their stud dogs and breeding bitches? So all they do is breed puppies for money? Well then I'm afraid they *farm* puppies for a living, and are therefore puppy farmers. Or do sheep farmers not produce sheep for a living and sell them? The only difference is they aren't for the table, but in the cold light of day, no matter how well or not these people look after their dogs, and at least one person here is saying their puppy was so unhealthy it needed veterinary treatment, then they are puppy farmers. And can I ask you, if they are such good puppy farmers, what health tests they do on their breeding stock?

Unbelievable, off to walk the dogs in the sunshine!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tommy12 said:


> its not a puppy farm we have seen there studs and there bitches and puppys and are all HEALTHY , loved warm and dry , and adults are kept inside treated as there own pets/ family members , this is all well far fetched .. puppy farms are kept in small cages , with no space bred until death , and the pups are lying and sleeping in there own urine and poo ... this place is nothing like a puppy farm .. and its so frustraiting to read all these stupid comments when 85 per cent havent even been or seen ..... this is a place that has up to three litters and are kept really well with love , so yes my mum a vet would have no issues with this place. and if you all had some sense you would look up a real true puppy farm ... as I keep saying let me know when you have done this , all these comments won't have two legs to stand on


well, no. you are wrong. thats ok, all of us have to learn somehow. 
as catz4m8z says, anyone who breeds dogs for profit, in a farming setting, is a puppy farm! ok, some are worse than others, but even the cleanest puppy farm is still just that.
and dont dare assume you know these are stupid comments; ok, most of us have not seen this particular farm, but we have collectivly seen enough of them, and their pups, to know Exactly what we are talking about. 
Most of the time a healthy pup from a place like this is luck of the draw- ask your mum a bit about genetic weaknesses and diseases.
for the record, i have had to clean up after a puppy mill pup died of parvo and other things when i was on work placement. the memory of the smell still makes me weak. ever had to deal with something like that? just so someone can make a living off the backs of their dogs. if something like that enters a commercial kennel or puppy farm, it is almost impossible to stop- and often cheaper to start again with new 'stock' rather than cure the sick. and you still think practices like that are ok? just because this place is clean?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe Tommy Hunt is a family member/friend or worker!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Maybe Tommy Hunt is a family member/friend or worker!


yeaa, cuz we've never seen That happen before. 

i'm still waiting for you (with your in depth knowledge of their breeding practices) to comment on health testing by the by.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Bit strange that Tommy12 is a newbie and only commented on this thread...suspicious!! Could be the person themself or as previously said a close friend or family member ... Hmmm


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

tommy12 said:


> these dogs are healthy , they do look after them , they don't have massive amounts like proper puppy farms , we are talking about *16 pups or so at a time *,


16 puppies were stolen.... that doesn't represent how many pups they produce. Younger pups were left, no mention of how many bitches were in whelp or who had recently had pups or were between seasons.

A good breeder does so much more than breed healthy pups. They breed true to the breed standard, they health test and only use dogs/bithches with good to excellent results. They only use dogs and bitches with desirable temperaments. They get to know the prospective pup owners and ensure they understand the responsibilities of dog ownership and any particular breed traits. the observe the development of the pups and match pups to owners. *They ensure any of the pups they breed have a home for life by insisting, if circumstances change, any dog they breed is returned to them.*

Are they able to do these things in their farm environment?


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

arabellaphoenix said:


> I can assure you 100% this breeder is not licensed. We have had several conversations with the local council and have given a statement to them regarding the puppy we got from there. I can also confirm that as of today this breeder has at least 6 litters advertised for sale, all recent (that I have found so far). The parents are not kept in the house, the so called Mum of our puppy was fetched from across the fields on a quad bike and was never allowed to set foot on the ground (presumably so she didn't do a runner!). The breeder is currently being investigated by the council, trading standards, RSPCA and the police. How someone can say the puppies from this place are healthy amazes me - the innoculation certificates are forged!


ok so you had a bad experience ,me my friends , my family , overall have each bought at least 20 pups between us .... all are fine , if these pups are being badly treated and are in bad conditions , why have we had so many good , positive things to say about this place ? ... and I have seen people saying that more than one litter is puppy farming , who defines puppy farming , what if all the dogs where kc registered , and they were soooo healthy and were charging top wack , and had more than 1 litter would you class that breeder as A puppy farmer ?? .... I have to be honest in the fact that if you bought your dog from her , then its very unfortunate you had a bad experience , but if there was more than you alone raising alarm bells to one bad experience , then can we aggree that your probably a one off , because I can lay money on the fact that the pups bred and sold by this breeder are of a good quality , and the breeder sh even puts you onto the 4 month free insurance , which means in your case you were covered ... ?? where you not ?? .. this is no puppy farm ... as for vaccanations , can i ask how you worked out it was forged , and can I ask how you knew the dog was under age ???


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> Bit strange that Tommy12 is a newbie and only commented on this thread...suspicious!! Could be the person themself or as previously said a close friend or family member ... Hmmm


excuse me , i have no connectiin oersonally or even related to this breeder ,.i just voicing my opinion , if this is a forum its a place for freedom of speech , i have good views you have bad , so be it , but im in no way connected


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So it not a puppy farm Tommy12?? So tell us all about the various health tests that are done on each cash cow? (sorry, stud dogs and breeding bitches!). 
Also how much individual socialisation to a normal home environment did each puppy get? What evidence did you have that any of the 20 puppies your friends and family got where KC registered or even worthy of increasing the gene pool of their breed?

coz its still sounding like a puppy farm to me!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

tommy12 said:


> excuse me , i have no connectiin oersonally or even related to this breeder ,.i just voicing my opinion , if this is a forum its a place for freedom of speech , i have good views you have bad , so be it , but im in no way connected


Ok, I guess we shall never know the truth as to whether you are in connection with the person in question, we just have your word that you're not. It is just peculiar, is it not, that you have become a member on here and immediately only commented on this post with such strong opinion of this breeder. Most of us have been on here a while, and throughout being here we learn things on our way and there is only you that states this person is a good breeder and not a puppy farm, whilst the rest of us are saying otherwise - I'd like to hear your answers to the above with regards to the health tests etc.. And can I find this persons as a reputable breeder through, say, the kennel club ? If I were to buy a puppy from this person (god forbid) - what would I expect to hear ? Can I see health tests ? Can I see KC registration certificates ? Can I see veterinary health check paperwork ? Can I see the puppies happy with their mothers in good conditions ? Will they not be in a shed ? What information will I be given ? Can I see the dam and sires generation certificates ? Will I be in regular contact with the breeder for life ? Can I see references for the breeder ?

I just feel sick that hundreds and thousands of dogs and puppies are sat in rescues and still more and more are being bred from and puppies being born....what is wrong with people ?? Seriously......


----------



## tommy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> So it not a puppy farm Tommy12?? So tell us all about the various health tests that are done on each cash cow? (sorry, stud dogs and breeding bitches!).
> Also how much individual socialisation to a normal home environment did each puppy get? What evidence did you have that any of the 20 puppies your friends and family got where KC registered or even worthy of increasing the gene pool of their breed?
> 
> coz its still sounding like a puppy farm to me!


I never said they were kc registered , I was saying , would you call a breeder who bred kc registered dogs on a monthly basis and produced amazing stock , and kc registered and health scored dogs , would you call that a puppy farm ???? if there were six litters of pups all kc registered , health checked would you ridicule them as much as healthy mongrel dogs that happen to be healthy and well bred ??? .. I just don't see a problem ... call me narrow minded .... but at the end of the day , if you get a well good looking healthy mongrel , that is well priced , and healthy and your going to give it a good home , is that a problem ??? .... you have an expensive brand of cereal and a cheap brand , does that mean its going to be worse ?? both taste just as good , well not everybody cam afford really expensive dog , then places that are better priced and affordable to less fortunate people as far as money is corncerned then breeders that have availability , and can offer a reasonable price , then so be it , because let's face it this is how the world works .......


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tommy12 said:


> I never said they were kc registered , I was saying , would you call a breeder who bred kc registered dogs on a monthly basis and produced amazing stock , and kc registered and health scored dogs , would you call that a puppy farm ???? if there were six litters of pups all kc registered , health checked would you ridicule them as much as healthy mongrel dogs that happen to be healthy and well bred ??? .. I just don't see a problem ... call me narrow minded .... but at the end of the day , if you get a well good looking healthy mongrel , that is well priced , and healthy and your going to give it a good home , is that a problem ??? .... you have an expensive brand of cereal and a cheap brand , does that mean its going to be worse ?? both taste just as good , well not everybody cam afford really expensive dog , then places that are better priced and affordable to less fortunate people as far as money is corncerned then breeders that have availability , and can offer a reasonable price , then so be it , because let's face it this is how the world works .......


When did this turn into a pedigree vs cross breed thread? 

And yes, I would call them a puppy farmer, there's no need to breed that many dogs, but I don't know of anyone breeding that number of healthy, well bred litters. Most pedigree breeders I know produce a max of 2-3 litters in one year, and it's usually to keep a pup back for themselves, and some years they don't breed at all.

Your pups may be cross breeds, but it doesn't mean the parents can't have and don't need health tests. Unfortunately, if you've not got an evidence of their health status, your dogs can just as easily develop genetic conditions that are shared by both parents. Although pedigrees are now closed gene pools for the most part, that hasn't always been the case, many dogs of a similar breed type share their ancestry, and have similar genetic backgrounds.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tommy12 said:


> I never said they were kc registered , I was saying , *would you call a breeder who bred kc registered dogs on a monthly basis* and produced amazing stock , and kc registered and health scored dogs , would you call that a puppy farm ???? if there were *six litters of pups* all kc registered , health checked would you ridicule them as much as healthy mongrel dogs that happen to be healthy and well bred ??? .. I just don't see a problem ... call me narrow minded .... but at the end of the day , if you get a well good looking healthy mongrel , that is well priced , and healthy and your going to give it a good home , is that a problem ??? .... you have an expensive brand of cereal and a cheap brand , does that mean its going to be worse ?? both taste just as good , well not everybody cam afford really expensive dog , then places that are better priced and affordable to less fortunate people as far as money is corncerned then breeders that have availability , and can offer a reasonable price , then so be it , because let's face it this is how the world works .......


The bits in bold would certainly make me think puppy farm . 12 litters a year????? Six litters at one time?????

To knowingly buy from a puppy farm to save money is disgusting. You do also get what you pay for - a lifetime of breeder support, the best shot at a dog without genetic problems that you can have, a breeder that will take the dog back if needed and who is genuinely interested in the health and well being of their puppies.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tommy12 said:


> I never said they were kc registered , I was saying , would you call a breeder who bred kc registered dogs on a monthly basis and produced amazing stock , and kc registered and health scored dogs , would you call that a puppy farm ???? if there were six litters of pups all kc registered , health checked would you ridicule them as much as healthy mongrel dogs that happen to be healthy and well bred ??? .. I just don't see a problem ... call me narrow minded .... but at the end of the day , if you get a well good looking healthy mongrel , that is well priced , and healthy and your going to give it a good home , is that a problem ??? .... you have an expensive brand of cereal and a cheap brand , does that mean its going to be worse ?? both taste just as good , well not everybody cam afford really expensive dog , then places that are better priced and affordable to less fortunate people as far as money is corncerned then breeders that have availability , and can offer a reasonable price , then so be it , because let's face it this is how the world works .......


Even if they where all KC reg yes it would still be a puppy farm , even if health test are done.

There are too many dogs being bred , so why pick one from a farm situation when you can go to someone who cares about the breed their breeding and do the health test  Where the pups are born in the house and bred for type and temperament ! NOT CASH


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

To sum it up, the place in question is clearly a puppy farm - end of! I don't care about the ifs and buts, it's a puppy farm, a number of litters are being born within the same time scale - it's not rocket science.

So, let's say 6 litters are present at the same time - they will be sold at 8 weeks, 6 mothers (minimum) are put back in pup shortly after - if each mother has 2 litters a year that is 12 litters of puppies - average of 6-8 per litter, that's around 84 puppies a year.....no doubt there are more mothers and more puppies being born, so 84 being the least amount....

You cannot tell me they are not doing this for money !?!

Why would they feel the need to breed this many ??

When I was interested in getting a Greyhound puppy from a reputable breeder, I would of had to wait 2 years for another litter to be born!! They don't breed yearly, and only breed for the right reasons. They had just had a litter of 8, they kept one and homed 7 to fantastic homes with life time support etc. They then wouldn't breed for another 2 years. All health tested and cared for to the highest of standards.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

tommy12 said:


> well not everybody cam afford really expensive dog


My dog cost £700. I work part time. I earn very little. But I knew that this was the price of a good dobe, so I saved very hard, took on extra commissions, often working until the wee small hours, to save this amount. 
Sure, I could have said 'screw it, I'll get a £300 dobe off preloved!' and saved myself a lot in the purchase cost. But I didn't. Because I'd rather pay for a good, dog with health tested parents with great, titled dogs in his pedigree, bred by someone with a ton of knowlege who would always be there to assist me throughout my dog's life, than scrimp and get what was cheap.

I firmly believe that if you want something bad enough, you'll save for it. A dog is a huge committment, a big part of your life, something that is hopefully going to be around for 10+ years. You don't cut corners on that, in my view. 
If a pedigree is what you want, if a certain breed is what you want, and you don't want to rescue, then save and get a good dog from a good breeder.

Yes, they're expensive, but do you know _why_ they're expensive?
Because puppies cost a bomb to raise.
Stud fees, health tests, birthing costs (because things do go wrong, which costs), feeding a growing family, vet checks for pups and mum, and much more, not to mention the TIME that goes into raising a well adjusted litter of pups, socialising and such. Many breeders only break even with their litters, not many make a profit.

Puppies should, in my view, be raised in the home, my boy was. Not in a shed outside or an 'outbuilding'. Pups need to be accustomed to a home environment, tv sounds, the phone ringing, people coming and going, general house noises, other pets (cats and such) and so on.

Someone selling cheap puppies, of many different breeds, with several litters on the ground at once, raised in an outbuilding, screams at BEST dodgy. At worst, puppy farm.


----------



## arabellaphoenix (Sep 28, 2012)

This place is 100% a puppy farm. Tommy we are not the only people to complain about this place, the local council has been building a case for a while now, our statement was just the final eveidence they needed. The place is not licensed, we have this confirmed by the council and trading standards. I also know of at least one other person who bought a sick puppy from this place. She returned the puppy, got a refund and surprise surprise the cheque bounced. She also later found out that the puppy had been sold on again, still sick. I know we should have just walked away as soon as we saw what the place was but as I have said before we could not leave the puppy behind that we all felt this instant connection with, but I will do all that I can to make sure no one else makes the same mistake as we did. We were lucky in the end, our puppy is now healthy and is doted on by all of us, but how many haven't been that lucky. In answer to your questions Tommy, we know that he was younger than we were told because our extremely experienced vet confirmed this. Our vet also confirmed when we told him where the puppy was from that the breeder was known to them and he was helping the council with their investigation. We know the vaccination certificate was forged because we called the vets who's name was on them and they confirmed they would never issue certificates like we had and they also had no record of the puppy, they were also contacting trading standards regarding this breeder as their name was being used in fraud. Yes, we did have 4 weeks insurance, but how does this make up for having an extremely sick puppy???!! We have also contacted petplan who provided the 4 weeks free insurance and they are also going to investigate further as their charter is being broken. How can you say her puppies are healthy if they are being sold unvaccinated and unwormed, especially as the breeder is telling people that they are! Hopefully the council, trading standard, RSPCA, vet and police who visited the breeder will be successful in shutting the place down, I really hope so.

Just to add, this breeder currently has at least 4 litters advertised on the internet, all of which were modified yesterday, trying to get a bit more money before she is closed down maybe....


----------



## Missy2012 (Oct 20, 2012)

Please arabelaphoneix can you contact me as desperately need to talk to you I purchased a pup also who is very poorly so too are my kids please can you contact me as I have just joined this site after seeing your post x


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok I am really confused right now lol. This place is where me and OH have just bought Shadow our JRT now 10 weeks old. When we got him the lady said that he hadn't been vaccinated he was born on the 30th of july. He has now had 2 trips to the vet for his vaccinations and is perfectly healthy. Should I be telling someone that we have clearly bought a dodgy puppy? :shocked: and it's not a wooden shed. I'm a first time puppy buyer so I am not really sure of what the standards of where the puppies are kept are compared to. But to me the pens where very clean the puppies had food and water and we also saw Shadow's mum he was still in with her.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

alice2012 said:


> Ok I am really confused right now lol. This place is where me and OH have just bought Shadow our JRT now 10 weeks old. When we got him the lady said that he hadn't been vaccinated he was born on the 30th of july. He has now had 2 trips to the vet for his vaccinations and is perfectly healthy. Should I be telling someone that we have clearly bought a dodgy puppy? :shocked: and it's not a wooden shed. I'm a first time puppy buyer so I am not really sure of what the standards of where the puppies are kept are compared to. But to me the pens where very clean the puppies had food and water and we also saw Shadow's mum he was still in with her.


You may be lucky as JRT are such tough little dogs and not generally prone to hereditary illnesses.
Did not the fact that they were in a "pen" worry you at all?
Why on earth would the mother still be with a weaned puppy? 
How old was he when you got him?
I've bought pups from people that put them outside during the day, the last one even had a shed purposely made up for pups for when they needed a bit more room than in the house but they had bred for a reason and all their adult dogs lived at least partly in the house with them.

I do hope you are one of the lucky ones and get no health or temperament problems as he grows.
At least you have learnt something about selecting any future pup


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

She said that he had just turned 8 weeks. When I was thinking about it last night they also had a heat lamp still in with them so that made me think a little bit. she said that he was weaned on fresh chicken and biscuits, we also saw the quad bike there that was spoken about. All the puppies looked happy and healthy. I assumed they were in pens for viewing. Anyway it's done now


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi. Your story is exactly what happened to us from this place. Sadly our puppy died.


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Missy2012 said:


> Please arabelaphoneix can you contact me as desperately need to talk to you I purchased a pup also who is very poorly so too are my kids please can you contact me as I have just joined this site after seeing your post x


 Hello
I have just joined this site as well after what i read. Same happened to me.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Hhhhmmmm just a few thoughts aired - I feel I should be unbiased and non-judgemental.

1) Isn't it entirely possible that Tommy12's mother is the same vet that inoculated these dogs and she just forgot which surgery she worked at? I do it all the time, forget where I work and use old forms from the last place.

2) It is very nice to see that the offspring of those in one of our most admired and highly paid professions can come onto an open forum and don't feel the need to be seen as anything more than a functional illiterate, to show the world that they are were not spoiled or given advantage by their fortunate position. 

3) I am uplifted by someones tale of just how many friends and family have had their lives enriched by companions that come from quality breeders, albeit a more unconventional type of quality than most recognise. How nice that there are people who can view this world with such fresh eyes.

I feel glad of heart that I have heard this tale......and don't have the slightest inkling to be sarcastic over others good fortune.


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Really!!
What about all the unlucky poorley puppies?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

tcsghhtj said:


> Really!!
> What about all the unlucky poorley puppies?


According to the progeny of a pillar of the community - there aren't any


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Well there certainly are because ours died and we have proof they are to blame. Also why did we get a refund that states death of puppy from the breeder. Not so clever now are you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tcsghhtj said:


> Well there certainly are because ours died and we have proof they are to blame. Also why did we get a refund that states death of puppy from the breeder. Not so clever now are you.


I think you need to read through Emmastace posts with the mindset that they are sarcastic, droll or ironic.


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Rona.
A waste of time and energy. X


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tcsghhtj said:


> Thanks Rona.
> A waste of time and energy. X


It's just the way some people deal with something that's so horrid. To be honest I have difficulty reading threads like this because there seems to be nothing we can do to stop this suffering. 

It's the puppy farmers that need our disgust and annoyance not someone trying in some way to lighten what is such a very sad thread.

I really don't think any harm was meant


----------



## tcsghhtj (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Rona.
They will get there day these people in pulborough, believe me.


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

Should I be worried about this? Shadow seems fine so


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

alice2012 said:


> Should I be worried about this? Shadow seems fine so


You may be one of the lucky ones


----------



## Guapagem (Dec 7, 2012)

Our baby boy was from here and we had him for 5 months when he passed away, due to poor breeding!!!!! These people make me so angry and I will fight for justice for our little boy Gizmo


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

tommy12 said:


> its not a puppy farm we have seen there studs and there bitches and puppys and are all HEALTHY , loved warm and dry , and adults are kept inside treated as there own pets/ family members , this is all well far fetched .. *puppy farms are kept in small cages , with no space bred until death* , and the pups are lying and sleeping in there own urine and poo ... this place is nothing like a puppy farm .. and its so frustraiting to read all these stupid comments when 85 per cent havent even been or seen ..... this is a place that has up to three litters and are kept really well with love , so yes my mum a vet would have no issues with this place. and if you all had some sense you would look up a real true puppy farm ... as I keep saying let me know when you have done this , all these comments won't have two legs to stand on












Even looks like you describe.


----------



## Guapagem (Dec 7, 2012)

Are these people still trading?!?!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I would imagine so, especially with Christmas coming up, it'll be one of their best times of the year for selling I'd imagine.


----------



## Guapagem (Dec 7, 2012)

There was an ad a week or so ago. But it's vanished!? I need to find that ad of anyone can help???


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There are a few ads that come up in search engines, but you need to know their post code and/or contact details to verify if it's still them.

It might also be worthwhile getting a group together for people who've bought pups from this place, and have ended up with health issues or even worse, I came across this blog which might be relating to the same place:

Cupkate.org » Daisy's Story

If you all put your voices together you may have more chance at being heard.


----------



## Cupkate (Dec 11, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There are a few ads that come up in search engines, but you need to know their post code and/or contact details to verify if it's still them.
> 
> It might also be worthwhile getting a group together for people who've bought pups from this place, and have ended up with health issues or even worse, I came across this blog which might be relating to the same place:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing my blog post!  It means a lot to me, and might also be of help or use to other people who have fallen victim to this puppy farm.

Yes, I'm afraid I speak of the exact same place.  These people are vile, and I can not tell you how many puppy owners have got in touch with me after reading my blog post sharing their horrible experiences with this couple. I have took all the action I can against them, and highly encourage others to do the same!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cupkate said:


> Thank you so much for sharing my blog post!  It means a lot to me, and might also be of help or use to other people who have fallen victim to this puppy farm.
> 
> Yes, I'm afraid I speak of the exact same place.  These people are vile, and I can not tell you how many puppy owners have got in touch with me after reading my blog post sharing their horrible experiences with this couple. I have took all the action I can against them, and highly encourage others to do the same!


Hi Cupkate, I just noticed you'd posted on this thread when I was scrolling through looking for another one.

I did read part of your blog, and can I just say well done for making such an effort in trying to ensure these people take responsibility for their actions. Lots of people will have bought pups from there and never given it a second thought, in fact if you go further back on this thread, you'll find someone actually defending them. Everyone makes mistakes, and lots are taken in unfortunately by this sort of breeder, but very well done to you for realising it, and standing up to them. I wish you the best of luck, and wish there were more people like you, not just willing to learn from their mistakes, but to actively try and do something to stop it happening again for other people.


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello I have lots of information on these people. They are also selling under many different names. Our puppy died after only 4 days from these things.


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

yes they are under many different names


----------



## Guapagem (Dec 7, 2012)

tiny15 said:


> Hello I have lots of information on these people. They are also selling under many different names. Our puppy died after only 4 days from these things.


So sorry to hear that  was this recent? What kinda information you have?


----------



## Eagle71 (Feb 5, 2013)

PLEASE DO NOT BUY PUPPIES FROM THESE PEOPLE

We bought a lovely Golden Cocker Spaniel from these people 8 days ago, she became ill on Thursday and sadly passed away early yesterday morning.

I have 2 distraught children, as this was our first puppy. I only wish i had found this forum before.

Any information that i can give anybody to stop these people, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Eagle71 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BUY PUPPIES FROM THESE PEOPLE
> 
> We bought a lovely Golden Cocker Spaniel from these people 8 days ago, she became ill on Thursday and sadly passed away early yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your puppy, if you paid by card you may be able to reclaim your money from them somehow. You paid for what you were led to believe would be a healthy puppy, not one that would last for 8 days only, I would get in touch with them and insist on a refund. I'd also try and contact other people who have had similar experiences with this puppy farmer, and pool your resources together.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Eagle71 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BUY PUPPIES FROM THESE PEOPLE
> 
> We bought a lovely Golden Cocker Spaniel from these people 8 days ago, she became ill on Thursday and sadly passed away early yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


This is terrible for you and your family. Not that it will be much consolation... but now that you have found the forum... there are plenty of people on here who will be able to tell you all of the questions and health tests you should ask to see when buying this ( or any other ) breed of dog.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry for all the people on here who bought puppies from this place, only to then lose them.

Maybe you can all be in contact with each other, and then lodge complaints with the RSPCA etc? Because the more people speak up, the easier it will be to get something done about this vile puppy farm.

Please also write to your local MP.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just found this, people may want to sign 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/102/320/922/shut-down-link-farm-puppy-farm-pulborough-west-sussex/


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Have signed the petition - fingers crossed that action will be taken.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There are a few ads that come up in search engines, but you need to know their post code and/or contact details to verify if it's still them.
> 
> It might also be worthwhile getting a group together for people who've bought pups from this place, and have ended up with health issues or even worse, I came across this blog which might be relating to the same place:
> 
> ...


just shared this story on perry's facebook. and will follow progress.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Signed the petition. I am going to make a thread on dog chat, solely for this, it should get a few more sigs


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

I've just signed this petition and shared on my FB for others to hopefully sign.


----------



## Eagle71 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your puppy, if you paid by card you may be able to reclaim your money from them somehow. You paid for what you were led to believe would be a healthy puppy, not one that would last for 8 days only, I would get in touch with them and insist on a refund. I'd also try and contact other people who have had similar experiences with this puppy farmer, and pool your resources together.


Thankyou for your kind words, I've been in touch with Petplan and all the costs are covered, it would appear that the insurance is probably the only thing is that is legit! But the money is not the issue, i would pay anything for "Lottie" not to have had to go through what she went through over the weekend!!! We have tried to contact the woman at the farm, but she is apparently in hospital, well if she is in there i hope she is suffering as much as Lottie did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eagle71 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BUY PUPPIES FROM THESE PEOPLE
> 
> We bought a lovely Golden Cocker Spaniel from these people 8 days ago, she became ill on Thursday and sadly passed away early yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


So very very sorry to hear about your puppy. Our puppy died from these people as well. I contact the sites she advertises on and they just let her carrying on doing it. please contact horsham council and rspca. At the moment she has jugs, jack russells,cockers and poodle X . Vile people. She is not in hospital either.


----------



## Eagle71 (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you mind me asking what the symptoms where for your puppy?


----------



## Eagle71 (Feb 5, 2013)

tiny15 said:


> So very very sorry to hear about your puppy. Our puppy died from these people as well. I contact the sites she advertises on and they just let her carrying on doing it. please contact horsham council and rspca. At the moment she has jugs, jack russells,cockers and poodle X . Vile people. She is not in hospital either.


Do you mind me asking what your puppies symptoms were?


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eagle71 said:


> Do you mind me asking what your puppies symptoms were?


Hello. Not at all. She was sold far to young and was full of worms. She was sold as being 8 weeks old and wormed. She was neither. I took her straight to our vets who told us we had to bottle feed her and started her on panacur paste. Sadly, as the over 100 worms, that came out of her tiny body it shread the lining of her tummy with it resulting in huge blood loss. I would like to talk or email you somehom if possible to let u know whats going on with these people.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

oh my gosh how truley awful  Im so so sorry for everyone that bought a puppy from here and lost him/her


----------



## Eagle71 (Feb 5, 2013)

tiny15 said:


> Hello. Not at all. She was sold far to young and was full of worms. She was sold as being 8 weeks old and wormed. She was neither. I took her straight to our vets who told us we had to bottle feed her and started her on panacur paste. Sadly, as the over 100 worms, that came out of her tiny body it shread the lining of her tummy with it resulting in huge blood loss. I would like to talk or email you somehom if possible to let u know whats going on with these people.


Hi Tiny15

I have sent you a message with my email address.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Signed the petition


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Signed the petition


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm annoyed at myself for not noticing the condition the puppies were being kept in. Shadow jack Russel x dachshund but was claimed to be a mini Jack when we got him now 7 months old SUPPOSEDLY!!........ he is perfectly healthy as far as i'm aware but deffo seeing behavior issues...maybe from being taken away from mum too soon. He's really clever and has learnt quite quickly. but is still completely dependent on me and is very nippy. Could be normal puppy behavior? but i'm pretty sure at 7 months I should be starting too see a proper little dog and the nipping should have calmed down. First time puppy buyer too so wasn't too sure what too look for. I'm so sorry too all of you that have lost your babies from this place and i'm petrified this is going too happen to Shadow. I guess I just want too know that he's going too be ok and he's not going to grow up with issues. :bored:


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish all of you who have had problems with this place every success in preventing others from having the same experience. As said above, there's strength in working together. The blog mentioned earlier is probably a good place to start: Cupkate.org » Louise Poulton


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

just did a quick trawl on another puppy selling website and came across an advert for a Westie pup advertised by a gentleman with the first same name as the postings abvoe from the man defending these people and it's interesting to note that the spelling and grammatical errors in those posts are very similar. He makes all the right noises - dog brought up in own home, played with by children, non-malting (quote!), ideal for first time owner .... then goes on to claim they get the 4 weeks free insurance. hmmm. Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, just wish others wouldn't either.


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

... and the same woman referred to in the thread above is advertising yorkshire terriers and cocker spaniels.


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

These people need to be stopped unfortunately they seem to get away with it time after time  It is not just puppies they trade but Horses too and there are so many people after them for money back from returned unsuitable horses and staff that were never paid etc etc  

Lou if your trawling this post NO more lies for once be truthful!

Most of the puppies she sells are brought from Wales and sold on as her own they are taken away from there mums far too early and are usually full of worms and some with parvo!

The puppies were probably stolen in lieu of a debt not paid!


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

mightyminx said:


> These people need to be stopped unfortunately they seem to get away with it time after time  It is not just puppies they trade but Horses too and there are so many people after them for money back from returned unsuitable horses and staff that were never paid etc etc
> 
> Lou if your trawling this post NO more lies for once be truthful!
> 
> ...


I take it this is what happened to our puppy. The vet said it was between 3-4 weeks old. No front teeth but you had an excuse Louise for everything didnt you!! Even the worms, what was your answer , Oh that all your dogs had become immune to drontal, more like they had never once been wormed in their little lives or the poor Mum.


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

mightyminx said:


> These people need to be stopped unfortunately they seem to get away with it time after time  It is not just puppies they trade but Horses too and there are so many people after them for money back from returned unsuitable horses and staff that were never paid etc etc
> 
> Lou if your trawling this post NO more lies for once be truthful!
> 
> ...


Maybe Louise Poulton you should let everybody know that giving these dogs a life of misery is paying for your children to go to Private Schools.


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

tiny15 said:


> Maybe Louise Poulton you should let everybody know that giving these dogs a life of misery is paying for your children to go to Private Schools.


Don't forget her holidays and quad bikes for the kids!
Not forgetting all the alcohol either!

Looking forward to cowboy traders!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

It looks like someone with split personalities has joined the forums and began arguing with itself.............

So many newbies on one thread........:yikes:


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

So many newbies on one thread........:yikes:[/QUOTE]

Well I am a newbie because of this thread I know these so called breeders personally I am afraid and I know exactly how she works OR should I say Tommy!! she did the same on the Horse and Hound forum a couple of years ago regarding sick puppies and dodgy horse deals!!
There are so many people after these breeders and they leave a long list of unhappy customers all across sussex as they traded from East Sussex before fleeing to where they are now!

I just do not understand how they manage to keep trading!


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

Theyve gone!!! Moved again from Pulborough. Does anyone know where to please?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No idea, but I hope people like yourself continue to try and ensure what they're doing isn't forgotten.


----------



## tiny15 (Dec 14, 2012)

They are subject to tv programme. Channel 5 cowboy traders june 20th at 8pm


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tiny15 said:


> They are subject to tv programme. Channel 5 cowboy traders june 20th at 8pm


Will try and watch, can only be a good thing if this sort of thing is publicised and the people involved are shown to be the callous, cruel individuals they really are, who don't care at all about the animals they're exploiting


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

I have put ads on some horse sites on Facebook and have had a few pointers but nothing definite yet!

These crooks have still got all their dogs with them so will definitely start up again soon lets hope they can be found before then!

I have a horse matter that needs sorting with them so please if anyone knows where they are pm me Thank you


----------



## dougle will bite (Jun 20, 2013)

just registered!! i also would like to know where they are they moved form ringmer east sussex to west sussex. louise & sean keep running because you will always be looking over your shoulder!!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I take it you've bought a pup from them


----------



## dougle will bite (Jun 20, 2013)

a very good friend got a very poorly pup which went back to them the following day and he paid up!!! once you have your foot in the door you can see what a little scared worm he really is


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I just saw the Cowboy Traders programme and honestly Im confused as to what good they did!
I know the bad publicity should put some people off but TBH when they 'rescued' (or bought from a puppy farmer) those 2 pups I was just thinking about what would happen to all the others who must of been ill.
Then I got incredibly angry with the RSPCA, police, trading standards, etc who all admitted that they had received tons of complaints but been unable to do anything until a tv crew was on their doorstop! yeah, right!
Finally their whole raid was pointless as the owners were tipped off beforehand (I can only imagine what happened to any poorly puppies whilst the presenters were congratulating themselves on saving 2 puppies!).

Does anyone know if this puppy farm is shut down now??


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Does anyone know if this puppy farm is shut down now??


If you read back through the thread, you will see she sold up and moved away after the programme was made. Could well be trading elsewhere as she has done so before.

At least the programme tried to highlight the danger of buying from free-ads or online.


----------

